# PADRE A 13 ANNI



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2009)

GB: PADRE A 13 ANNI, POLEMICHE E INTERROGATIVI                                                                                                                                                  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_*di Patrizio Nissirio

*_

LONDRA - Alfie Patten, ragazzino inglese di 13 anni che in foto sembra anche più giovane della sua età, è diventato quattro giorni fa padre di una bambina, Maisie Roxanne, avuta con Chantelle, poco più di una compagna di giochi, che ha 15 anni. Il caso limite riapre il dibattito sulle gravidanza tra i giovanissimi in Gran Bretagna, un fenomeno che interessa una vasta fascia sociale. Alfie, che vive con la madre a Eastbourne (East Sussex), dice candidamente al Sun: "Pensavo sarebbe stata una bella cosa avere un bambino". 

Lui aveva 12 anni quando Maisie è stata concepita. Non ha ancora la voce da adolescente, scrive il quotidiano. La piccola è stata concepita in una notte in cui gli adulti avevano lasciato che i due dormissero nello stesso letto. La giovanissima coppia ha avuto il sostegno dei rispettivi genitori, e ora Chantelle vive con la piccola in una casa popolare insieme a sua madre e cinque fratelli. La polizia ha detto che non ci sarà alcuna indagine, mentre i servizi sociali stanno seguendo il caso per garantire sostegno ai due genitori-bambini e allo loro figlia. "Quando mia madre lo ha scoperto, credevo che sarei finito in un mare di guai. Volevamo tenere il bambino, ma avevamo paura di come la gente avrebbe reagito. Non sapevo cosa avrebbe significato essere un padre. Ma sarà una bella cosa, mi impegnerò", ha dichiarato Alfie al Sun. "Sono stanca dopo il parto. Quando è iniziato il travaglio ero nervosa ma anche eccitata", racconta invece Chantelle. La gravidanza è stata scoperta alla 18.ma settimana dalla madre di Chantelle, Penny, insospettita dall'aumento di peso della figlia. 

"Lo so che abbiamo fatto un errore, ma ora non tornerei indietro. Saremo genitori affettuosi. Ho iniziato un corso alla chiesa e lavorerò per aiutare altre giovani mamme. Sarò una brava mamma e Alfie sarà un bravo papà", ha detto la neo-mamma. Ma il baby padre non ha la più pallida idea, a detta di sua madre, di cosa questo comporti e di qunto costa mantenere un figlio. Tra le altre cose: il suo rapporto con il denaro si limita alle 10 sterline che ogni tanto suo padre gli passa. Il genitore, Dennis, dice che il piccolo "vuole essere un buon padre... poteva infischiarsene e restare a casa a giocare con la Playstation, ma è stato sempre in ospedale ed ha voluto essere il primo a prendere in braccio la bambina".

 Le polemiche sullo "stato della società britannica" non si sono fatte attendere. Iain Duncan Smith, ex leader Tory e direttore del centro studi Centre for Social Justice dice che il caso è "un tragico esempio del declino sociale di questo paese... non conosco queste famiglie in particolare, ma troppe famiglie disfunzionali hanno bambini che crescono in un ambiente dove tutto è consentito. Come diciamo da tempo, c'é il collasso completo di alcune parti della società, che non sanno più cosa è giusto o cosa è sbagliato".
ANSA 


Qui c'e' anche il video di entrambi i genitori di Maisie Roxanne:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2233878.ece


MAH!




​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2009)

Li ho visti.
Sono atterrita.

I ragazzini sono incapaci di prevedere le conseguenze a lungo termine delle azioni (anche molti adulti hanno questa difficoltà:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .
Un tempo i giovani erano più controllati dagli adulti almeno in certi ambienti sociali.
Comunque se quando ero ragazzina l'età minima per contrarre matrimonio era di 14 anni abbassabili a 12, per gravi motivi (?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , significa che certe cose accadevano, ma forse con maschi più adulti...


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Li ho visti.
> * Sono atterrita.*
> 
> I ragazzini sono incapaci di prevedere le conseguenze a lungo termine delle azioni (anche molti adulti hanno questa difficoltà:condom
> ...


TU? ... sapessi io


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2009)

*Persa*

Alle elementari non si fa educazione sessuale vero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ameno non ancora.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Febbraio 2009)

E' una storia assurda.... ma cos'è stato? i genitori che li hanno educati o la play o che ci sono nati così STUPIDI!??!?


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2009)

*AGGIORNAMENTI*

GB: PADRE A 13 ANNI, ALTRI DUE RAGAZZI RIVENDICANO PATERNITA'                                                                                                                                                  

	
	
		
		
	


	





LONDRA - Precipita nel grottesco e nello squallore la vicenda di Alfie Patten, il bambino di Eastbourne (Inghilterra) che è diventato padre a soli 13 anni: un adolescente di 16 anni, Richard Goodsell, dice oggi al News of the World di essere lui il papà della piccola Maisie, visto che ha "condiviso il letto" con la mamma, la 15enne Chantelle, varie volte, nel giro di tre mesi. E un altro Tyler Baker, 14 anni, dice di temere che la bambina possa essere la sua. Il domenicale rivela inoltre che Chantelle avrebbe avuto rapporti sessuali con otto adolescenti nel periodo in cui Maisie fu concepita. 

La madre di Chantelle, Penny, ha definito "spazzatura" questa notizia, affermando che sua figlia ha perso la verginità con il piccolo Alfie, che mostra anche meno della sua età. E la "rivelazione" arriva mentre è esploso lo scontro tra i genitori separati del piccolo Alfie su chi debba guadagnare dalla vendita dei diritti sulla vicenda, che ha fatto il giro del mondo. Sembra che entrambi vogliano stringere accordi con tv e periodici. 

Dennis si è ieri presentato ai giornalisti con indosso una maschera da diavolo, e avrebbe detto a un reporter, citato dal Mail on Sunday: "Avrei preferito che questa bambina non fosse mai nata. Ma è nata. Alfie è troppo giovane, ma io devo guadagnarci il più possibile. Me lo porterò a Londra con me. Voglio vendere la sua storia, ho sentito che c'é gente pronta a pagare un sacco di soldi". La madre, Nicola, ha detto: "Non riesco a credere che Dennis abbia venduto la storia senza dirmi nulla. Quando ho visto la foto sul Sun sono rimasta sconvolta. E' solo un bambino". Ma secondo il Mail la donna starebbe negoziando "una somma a cinque cifre" per vendere la storia del baby-papà. 

ANSA 2009-02-15 16:31


*****

Questa storia si fa sempre piu' triste




​


----------



## Nobody (16 Febbraio 2009)

Queste cose sono sempre accadute, ma prima c'era molta meno visibilità.


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Febbraio 2009)

hai capito la ragazzina?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> hai capito la ragazzina?


e certo. Il ragazzino, anzi i ragazzini invece povere vittime eh??


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e certo. Il ragazzino, anzi i ragazzini invece povere vittime eh??


 non povere vittime ma...mi risulta che sia lei ad essersene sbattuti 3 o 4 nello stesso periodo.....e non viceversa
e sono arrivati al punto che sta qua e' incinta a 15 anni e non sa manco chi e' il padre......
se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> *non povere vittime ma...mi risulta che sia lei ad essersene sbattuti 3 o 4 nello stesso periodo.....e non viceversa*
> e sono arrivati al punto che sta qua e' incinta a 15 anni e non sa manco chi e' il padre......
> se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino


non hai le idee chiare evidentemente.
Ci si sbatte in due solitamente.


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non hai le idee chiare evidentemente.
> Ci si sbatte in due solitamente.


 ci si sbatte in 2 ok
ma i ragazzi magari flirtavano con sta qua senza sapere che lei nello stesso periodo frequentava altre persone.....
indi x cui.......


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

povero bambino.


----------



## Nobody (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> povero bambino.


 Il padre o il figlio?


----------



## brugola (16 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il padre o il figlio?


il figlio nato.


----------



## Nobody (16 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> il figlio nato.


 Io dico anche il padre...


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io dico anche il padre...


 sempre che sia lui  

	
	
		
		
	


	




tra l'altro ha 13 anni ma ne dimostra 8


----------



## Grande82 (16 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non povere vittime ma...*mi risulta* che sia lei ad essersene sbattuti 3 o 4 nello stesso periodo.....e non viceversa
> e sono arrivati al punto che sta qua e' incinta a 15 anni e non sa manco chi e' il padre......
> se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino


 hai le prove?
mai sentito parlare di pescecane?!


----------



## Nobody (16 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> sempre che sia lui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ... è vero! Beh, spero per lui che almeno il dna lo controlleranno...


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> hai le prove?
> !


 certo che le ho
ho contattato la ragazza in questione telefonicamente pochi minuti fa e mi ha confermato tutto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




x quel che riguarda i pescecani
ho visto lo squalo,lo squalo2,lo squalo3


----------

